# Orta-See/Lago di Orta



## Frankenbiker (12. August 2005)

Hallo,

wir fahren nächste Woche an den Ortasee - mit Familie. Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nacch ein paar Touren in der Gegend.    War schon einmal jemand dort und biken?

Würde mich über ein paar Tipps freuen.   

Gruß M.


----------



## JennyBicicletta (12. August 2005)

Hi, ich war mal in der Nähe am Lage Maggiore, ich bin immer das Tal entlang (am Lago die Mergozzo vorbei)Richtung Dommodossola (Toce-Tal) gefahren und  dann über die Brücke, wo´s Richtung Macugnaga ging und auf der andren Seite des Toce wieder zurück. Das war ganz gut, denn da konnt man gut Gas geben, war auch nicht viel Verkehr. Wenn du bergig fahren willst, kannst du auch viel machen, vom Lago di Orta aus Richtung Lago Maggiore über den Mottarone z.B.
Viel Spaß auch 
PS: Ach so hatte vergessen zu schreiben, dass ich mit dem Rennrad dort war..
Mountainbikestrecken kenn ich dort leider nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mokka_ (21. August 2011)

ich bin auf der suche nach touren am ortasee und bis jetzt habe ich nichts gefunden. weis jemand wo man dort fahren kann?


----------



## isenegger (29. Juli 2013)

Und? Mich würde es auch interessieren?


----------



## schorty (7. Februar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
wir wollen auch an den Orta See. War schon mal jemand da und hat ein paar Wanderwege getestet?
Gruß
Schorty


----------



## schorty (17. Februar 2014)

ja wenn da noch keine(r) was dazu weis, scheind das ja ein unentdecktes Trailparadies zu sein


----------



## komamati-san (18. Februar 2014)

Als ich mit family zwei Tage an der Ostküste campen war, war es komplett verregnet. Mein Plan zum biken fiel daher ins Wasser. Ich hatte auch den Bergrücken in Richtung Lago Maggiore im Auge. Guck mal hier www.itinerari-MTB.it
Es gibt auf jeden Fall etwas zu entdecken, viel Spass


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Februar 2014)

schorty schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> wir wollen auch an den Orta See. War schon mal jemand da und hat ein paar Wanderwege getestet?
> Gruß
> Schorty


Hi Schorty,

2005 war ich knapp zwei Wochen dort zum Biken. Bin allerdings nur nach Karte (Kompass) gefahren.
Alle Touren fallen mir nicht mehr ein, NAVI hatte ich noch keines...
Ich war aber zwei Mal auf dem Mottarone, das ist der Berg wo man zum Lago Magiore rüberschauen kann. Dort dann diverse rote Wanderwege runtergefahren. P3 und P4 sehe ich spontan auf der Karte, aber frag mich nicht nach dem Schwierigkeitsgrad...
Dann war ich noch nord-westlich auf dem Mt. Novesso und Mt. Mazzucone und westlich auf dem Mt. Briasco. Jeweils auf Wanderwegen runter. Vom Briasco wars der Sent 757. Ist noch in der Karte reingekritzelr. Teils sehr abenteuerlich und damals kam ich mir wie ein "Erstbefahrer" vor. Zumindest wurde man von den (seltenen) Wanderern so bestaunt ;-)
Damals schwor ich, dass ich nicht zum ersten und letzten Mal dort war...hab´s aber seitdem nicht mehr geschafft noch mal hinzukommen. Wäre echt mal wieder an der Zeit...

Wäre schön, wenn dieser Thread "mit Leben" gefüllt werden täte


----------



## HTWolfi (20. Februar 2014)

Ich war Mai 2009 dort, auf einem Campingplatz an der Ostseite des Sees.
http://www.campingroyal.com/DEU/camping_deu.html

Offensichtlich war ich auf den Spuren von @SchrottRox unterwegs. 
War auch zwei mal auf dem Mottarone und bin zweimal den P3 runter. Hatte bei der ersten Befahrung einen unsauber Abschnitt drin, den Fehler musste ich ausmerzen. Oben geht es durch ein Skigebiet (S1), später technischer Trail S2 und S3 Bereich (mit ein bisschen S4). Ab dem Wendehammer nicht nach links den Forstweg runter, sondern nach recht auf dem P3 bleiben. Der P2, der im oberen Drittel nach rechts abzweigt, ist weniger fürs Rad geeignet. Den sind wir (ohne MTB) von unten hoch gewandert. Teilweise ausgesetzt und > S5.

Den M. Mazzucone habe ich auch mitgenommen. Auf den ersten 300-400 Tiefenmetern, oben am Anhang entlang, sind einige sehr technische Stellen (S4/S5) dabei. Da nicht bzw. wenig ausgesetzt, lassen diese sich gut schiebend/tragend bewältigen.

Blick zum Mottarone



  

Ansonsten bin ich noch einmal (oder waren es zweimal) um den See gefahren, um mal einen Überblick zu bekommen. Ist zwar einiges an Straße dabei, aber trotzdem ganz in Ordnung.


----------



## SchrottRox (20. Februar 2014)

Wo ich gerade die Bilder sehe...

Musste ich doch auch mal etwas kramen  
Schöne Erinnerungen kommen auf. Hmmm, mal Frauchen fragen was wir dieses Jahr machen 

Noch ein paar kleine Eindrücke:


----------



## schorty (20. Februar 2014)

ja super! dank euch für die Info's. Schaut ja richtig gut aus... Meine bessere Hälfte möchte auch auf den Camingplatz ein Mobilehome mieten. Könnt ihr das empfehlen.

@SchrottRox
grüße vom rotwild fahrer aus SHA... laß uns mal mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (23. Februar 2014)

Hallo schorty,

wir hatten uns damals alle Campingplätze vom Süden übers Ostufer bis zum Norden angeschaut. Waren alle voll. Am schönsten meine ich war dieser hier. Der hat auch Bungalows und Caravans zu vermieten. Wir sind HIER gelandet, das ist der schäbigste Platz, in Netz findet man ihn gar nicht. Hinter der runden Halle liegt der Platz. Stehen einige gammelige Dauercamperwohnwägen rum und von der Straße fast nicht als Campingplatz zu erkennen. Anmeldung in der Pizzeria, welche auch ganz passabel war (ist aber schon 9 Jahre her). Uns hats trotzdem gut gefallen. War sehr ruhig, trotz Haupturlaubszeit. Ohne Kinder akzeptabel, nicht weit vom Strand.
Hier habe ich noch eine Seite gefunden, wo einige MTB-Strecken zu finden sind. Da lässt sich bestimmt was zusammenstellen.

Also mir gefällt die Idee immer besser


----------



## schorty (1. März 2014)

Also dank euch nochmal für die Info's! Papierkarte ist bestellt, Mobilehome reserviert und ein paar Tracks habe ich auch schon gefunden. Hab keine gute digitale Topo von der Ecke gefunden und nehm jetzt mal ne OSM Map zur Planung. Hier fehlen einige Wanderwege.
Von der Lago Maggiore Seite geht eine Seilbahn auf den Monte Mattarone. Sie nimmt auch Bike's mit . So lassen sich bestimmt bei weniger Zeit auch größere Runden gestalten. Schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## PST (30. Mai 2019)

Hi,

wollte mich erkundigen, ob es noch mehr Erfahrungen zum Ortasee gibt. Bin über Pfingsten unten. Ich überlege, ob ich besser das MTB mitnehme oder den Renner bemühe.

Es sind oben ja schon tolle Fotos dabei

VG
Patrick


----------



## schorty (31. Mai 2019)

Hallo Patrick,
meine Reise in die Region ist schon wieder ne Weile her. Ein paar nette Trails zum Fahren gibt es, jedoch hatte ich nicht all zu viel gefunden. 
Kompass Papierkarte ist total veraltet. Nehm die OSM per GPS oder Handy. Kann dir GPX per email schicken. -> pm
In welcher Ortschaft bist du?

Grüße
Alex


----------



## PST (31. Mai 2019)

Hi Alex, 
ich bin da in Orta San Giulio. Also in der östlichen Mitte wohl. Schau mich grad auch gpsies um. Aber wennn du ein paar Tracks hättest, wäre das natürlich super.
Ich überlege auch, mal zum Monte Tamaro rüber zu fahren, bin mir nur nicht sicher ob das wirklich sinnvoll ist.


----------



## wegfuchs (31. Mai 2019)

Hi frechdax,
südlich und südöstlich von Ortasee gibt es schöne Trail, z.T. sogar extra von dem lokalen Bikern angelegt. Z.B. bei Colazza, Invorio und Pogno. Am besten Mal auf trailforks sichten. Als Tour z.T. direkt von Orta San Giulio erreichbar.
Besten Gruß und schönen Urlaub,
wegfuchs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PST (31. Mai 2019)

Super, vielen Dank wegfuchs, das schau ich mir gerne an.


----------



## PST (15. Juni 2019)

Ich bin zurück vom See. Es war natürlich sehr, sehr schön. Allerdings bin ich nur größere Tour zum Il Mottarone gefahren. Die war aber unglaublich schön. Von Armeno bin ich die 11 Km auf Asphalt hoch gekurbelt, was nicht übermäßig anstrengend war. Man hat oft tolle Ausblicke. Oben am Gipfel hat man dann ein grenzenloses Panorama auf die großen Seen, den Piemont und sogar die schweizer Alpen. Die Rückfahrt nach Armeno war dann Trailspaß vom allerfeinsten. Zum Teil sehr flowig, mal etwas ausgewaschen, ab und an ein paar Stufen, aber jetzt nicht wirklich super schwer. Irgendwo habe ich zwar mal den falschen Abzweig genommen, aber der Umweg war trotz einiges an schieben, auch ziemlich cool. Wieder zurück auf dem korrekten Trail wurde es wieder sehr lässig. Eine kurze Passage habe ich dann zwar doch noch schieben müssen, aber ingesamt waren 99% fahrbar. Noch ein paar Impressionen:


----------

